# Giant SCR3



## paul (11 Dec 2007)

After many rides back and forth to work by Scott mountain bike, going quickly in the morning by road, cycle path and a little cross country, returning home all cross country along local forest trails and bridal ways. (Luckily having some great routes and trails to follow across the twelve miles home) I've bought a Giant SCR 3 as a change of transport for the winter season to go via road (mostly rural roads) to save the mud and mess for the weekend rides. Anybody any comment, reviews or opinions about the Giant SCR range? (Local Bike shop recommended)
Cheers


----------



## John Ponting (11 Dec 2007)

Paul, welcome.

Hope people's comments are favourable or you may regret not asking first 


I've only seen good reports of the SCR; my boss describes himself as a "giant man" so possibly isn't unbiased.


----------



## neslon (11 Dec 2007)

Does it matter? If it works for you, just keep on riding (& smiling).


----------



## thewrinklyninja (12 Dec 2007)

I have had a SCR 3 for about six months now and the only problem I had was the well known creaking seat shim, that got sorted out in five minutes with a bit of grease. Otherwise it has been trouble free on everything from commuting to club rides.


----------



## mrben (12 Dec 2007)

I'd be interested in how you find it - the SCR 3 (and SCR4) is on my list of potential bikes for next year.


----------



## Panter (12 Dec 2007)

I got my '07 a couple of months back. Its main use is commuting and I've done nearly 500miles on it now.

Love it to bits (although its my first road bike) but didn't realise you couldn't change gear whilst on the drops but I've got used to that now and its no longer a problem.

I broke a spoke after 200miles, but I am very heavy  but no more problems since

Highly recommended


----------



## mrben (12 Dec 2007)

"Panter" said:


> didn't realise you couldn't change gear whilst on the drops



Really? How do those shifters work then?


----------



## Joe24 (12 Dec 2007)

mrben said:


> Really? How do those shifters work then?



Its easier to go from 8-1 then it is to go from 1-8 because its a tad hard to get at the lever, because the 1-8 tab/button is on the left of the brake when your on the hoods, its juts below where your thimb goes. But when your on the drops you can go from 8-1, because obviously you can still reach the break to flick it across.

I test rode the Giant SCR4 for about 10 mins at the weekend. It was nice and responsive and very fast.


----------



## mrben (12 Dec 2007)

Ah - understood. Last time I rode a bike with drops was still in the days of downtube shifters - wasn't 100% sure about how it all worked these days


----------



## Panter (12 Dec 2007)

Joe24 said:


> Its easier to go from 8-1 then it is to go from 1-8 because its a tad hard to get at the lever, because the 1-8 tab/button is on the left of the brake when your on the hoods, its juts below where your thimb goes. But when your on the drops you can go from 8-1, because obviously you can still reach the break to flick it across.
> 
> I test rode the Giant SCR4 for about 10 mins at the weekend. It was nice and responsive and very fast.



What he said 

I just can't reach the thumb lever from the drops, although I can change gear the other way using the brake lever.

Now I'm used to it, it causes me no problems


----------



## Jacomus-rides-Gen (12 Dec 2007)

Are they Ergo's, or Ergo-style STI's then?


----------



## Panter (13 Dec 2007)

Jacomus-rides-Gen said:


> Are they Ergo's, or Ergo-style STI's then?



Sorry, I don't even know what that means let alone how to answer 

Tim Bennet explains the configuration in my post here


----------



## paul (18 Dec 2007)

With reference to my starting question. Have been out this weekend for many miles on the new Giant SCR3 Bike. Having riden mountain bikes for years, somehow it went like a breeze. Found the bike so light in all handling and with the speed seemed to cover long distances in no time at all. Found that even on road hill climbs I had previously done, on odd ocassion, by mountain bike, some how the pace was quicker or was this just imagination? The gear levers will no doubt need getting used to (as mentioned by other cyclists) but after 20miles I had the idea. What amazed me was the distance covered in the same cycling time that I'd spend on the other bike at weekends (though off raod) Two further points struck me. Firstly the very different feeling in my back muscles, possibly due to riding position. And even more impressive a road cyclist who I have seen for years when riding my mountain bike, on my rides from home and round about actually acknowledged me and said 'Good Morning' for the first time ever. Obvoiusly the road bike counts!!!
What is it about mountain bikers and road bikers and the code of ignorance?


----------



## kyuss (19 Dec 2007)

I think it's because MTB's are not the ideal machine for road work, and it can be hard for some of us roadies to suppress the snobbery that comes from feeling like we are on a machine better suited to the job. I reckon the ignorance would be the same however, if a mountain biker was to come across a skinny tyred roadie on the local trails.

But, like Jack Nicholson said: "...why can't we all just, get along?"

Glad you're happy with SCR.


----------

